# Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?



## NeymarTorres (27. Februar 2016)

*Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*

Hallo ich habe mir über Ebay einen Gebrauchten (hab nicht soviel Geld) Grundig 32 Zoll 3D TV gekauft da ich viel 3D schaue und nur 1,7 Meter vom TV Entfernt sitze reichte ein 32 Zoll für mich voll aus. 

Problem nur, das 3D sieht auch sehr gut aus, und das TV Bild ist auch Aktzeptabel nur selbst wenn ich alle Optionen Abwähle und im TV auf den Modus *Spiel* stelle, merke ich wie (nicht immer aber immer wieder) der TV nicht rechtzeitig das Signal umwandelt das ich mit dem Controller angebe.

Vorallem bei der Abwehr in Fifa 16 fällt dies sehr auf. Ich drücke *A* zum Ball weg nehmen doch er Reagiert gar nicht oder erst sehr spät, auch beim *Lenken* kratzt der Spieler oft sehr spät die Kurve. An meinem AOC 27 Zoll 3D Monitor 5ms Reaktionszeit war dies nicht so stark bemerkbar wie nun an dem neuen TV. Selbst wenn ich auf Modus *spiel* schalte und MHCM oder wie das heißt Komplett auf AUS stelle gibt es immer noch diese Probleme. 

Frage 2: Wie stelle ich das Beste TV Bild für einen Grundig VLE 32 Zoll 971 BL ein? Finde im Netz zu diesem Modell keine genauen TV Bild Einstellungen. Oft wirkt das Bild als würde man kleine Pixel sehen nicht Pixel Fehler sondern so leicht Grislich auch auf den HD Sendern, ansonsten ist es Gestochen scharf und gut das Bild.

Danke für eure Tipps. 

Kann ich ev auch an der Xbox One Etwas umstellen das es weniger Input Lag gibt? am Netzwerk kann es nicht liegen den am Anderen Monitor war es ja auch besser am 27 Zoll.


----------



## Ryle (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*

Du kannst verschiedene HDMI Ports ausprobieren und, falls möglich, umbenennen. (in PC oder DVI). 
Ansonsten wirst du am Input Lag nichts ändern können, der ist abhängig von Panel, Elektronik und den verwendeten Bildprogrammen. Da du schon den Spiel Modus aktiviert hast, kannst du nichts weiter tun. 

Auch bei den Bildeinstellungen musst du rumprobieren, Allheilmittel gibt es so oder so nicht. Entweder man setzt die nötigen Einstellungen und kalibriert danach oder macht das anhand von Test Bildern und Filmen selbst. Das Griseln müsstest du fotografieren. Wenn es sichtbare Blöcke sind, die sporadisch auftreten, ist der Empfang gestört. 

Grundig ist leider auch nichts mehr, das man kaufen sollte, auch gebraucht.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*

Dir wurde doch zu einem Sony geraten? Wer nicht hören will...


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Dir wurde doch zu einem Sony geraten? Wer nicht hören will...



Sony kommt mir nicht ins Haus und es wird ja noch andere gute tvs außer sony geben.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*



Ryle schrieb:


> Du kannst verschiedene HDMI Ports ausprobieren und, falls möglich, umbenennen. (in PC oder DVI).
> Ansonsten wirst du am Input Lag nichts ändern können, der ist abhängig von Panel, Elektronik und den verwendeten Bildprogrammen. Da du schon den Spiel Modus aktiviert hast, kannst du nichts weiter tun.
> 
> Auch bei den Bildeinstellungen musst du rumprobieren, Allheilmittel gibt es so oder so nicht. Entweder man setzt die nötigen Einstellungen und kalibriert danach oder macht das anhand von Test Bildern und Filmen selbst. Das Griseln müsstest du fotografieren. Wenn es sichtbare Blöcke sind, die sporadisch auftreten, ist der Empfang gestört.
> ...



Las über Grundig außer input lags sonst nur gutes und für nen 500 Euro tv fehlt mir dass Geld. Aber das mit den lags liest man sogar bei LG von daher. Nein keine Pixel Bild ist krieselig körnig satte Farben aber unscharf


----------



## Venom89 (28. Februar 2016)

*Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideal...*



NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Sony kommt mir nicht ins Haus und es wird ja noch andere gute tvs außer sony geben.



Aber dafür Grundig? Mit welcher Begründung? Zu teuer? 

Dann lebe mit dem Input lag.



NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Las über Grundig außer input lags sonst nur gutes und für nen 500 Euro tv fehlt mir dass Geld. Aber das mit den lags liest man sogar bei LG von daher. Nein keine Pixel Bild ist krieselig körnig satte Farben aber unscharf



Bei welchem Input? Wenn bei jedem dann liegt das vermutlich an einem schlechten Panel. Grundig ist schon lange nicht mehr für Qualität bekannt.


----------



## Viking30k (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*

LG würde ich auch nicht mehr nehmen sowas habe ich noch zuhause und fragte mich immer warum die Steuerung in Games soo schwammig ist! Bis ich einen Sony versucht habe mit dem ist alles top.

Ich habe sogar Games durch gespielt die ich auf dem LG nie geschafft habe wegen des Input Lags.

Beispiel: Resident Evil Revelations 2 den DLC die Prüfung habe ich auf dem LG 30x mal versucht zu Spielen jedesmal ohne Muni am Ende da gestanden ( Habe die Höchste Schwierigkeit genommen^^) Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr

Dann als ich den Sony gekauft habe dachte ich nach 1 Jahr Resident Evil Pause warum nicht nochmal auf 75" Zocken macht bestimmt Laune und gleich wieder mit dem Dlc angefangen es machte auch viel mehr Spaß da größeres Bild viel bessere Farben und kein Lag mehr nach dem 3. Versuch habe ich es dann geschafft und war durch mit gefülltem Inventar da ich soviel Munition übrig hatte xd

Zum Thema kann ich nix sagen auser das beim LG auch jegliche einstellung nichts gebracht hat auch der Game Mode war Nutzlos 

Warum magst du eig. keinen Sony TV?


----------



## NeymarTorres (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> LG würde ich auch nicht mehr nehmen sowas habe ich noch zuhause und fragte mich immer warum die Steuerung in Games soo schwammig ist! Bis ich einen Sony versucht habe mit dem ist alles top.
> 
> Ich habe sogar Games durch gespielt die ich auf dem LG nie geschafft habe wegen des Input Lags.
> 
> ...



Mag jetzt Bescheuert klingen, aber ich bin ein Illuminati Gegner und Sony verbirgt sehr viele Illuminati Zeichen in Ihren Produkten daher kommt mir das nicht ins Haus. 

Samsung kommt mir wegen den vielen Technischen Problemen nicht ins Haus vorallem im Bezug auf 3D und Shutter Technik wos bei Samsung vermehrt zu Ghosting Effekten kommt und da ich sehr viel 3D schaue ist das doch sehr nervend. Außerdem finde ich die Polarisations Technik die auch mein 27 Zoll AOC 3D Monitor hatte viel besser. Daher der Grundig da er Polarisations Brillen hat, hab auch Lange überlegt einen LG 32 Zoll zu kaufen aber der hatte nur Energieeffizienz Klasse C und dort wurde auch von einem Input Lag berichtet der Angeblich weg sein soll wenn man auf *PC* umschaltet und seinen Ausgang PC nennt. Von daher entschied ich mich für den Grundig.


----------



## Viking30k (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*

Also ich kann zumindest von meinem 55" LG TV sagen das das umbenennen auf PC und auch alles auf game modus umschalten am input lag nichts geändert hat

War trotzdem alles schwammig und bei shootern oder resident evil habe ich nur daneben gezielt xd


----------



## NeymarTorres (1. März 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Also ich kann zumindest von meinem 55" LG TV sagen das das umbenennen auf PC und auch alles auf game modus umschalten am input lag nichts geändert hat
> 
> War trotzdem alles schwammig und bei shootern oder resident evil habe ich nur daneben gezielt xd



Hallo ich habe mir für wenig Geld da ich gerade nicht soviel Geld hab einen 32 Zoll Grundig 3D TV geholt, das 3D Funktioniert mit Polarisationsbrillen einwandfrei und auch das TV Bild ist ganz okay. Aber beim Zocken werde ich Immer schlechter.

Nun ich bin nicht der Beste Fifa Zocker, zocke vielleicht 2-3 Mal im Monat 5-6 Partien am Stück.

Bisher zockte ich über meinen AOC 27 Zoll Full HD 3D Monitor mit 5ms Reaktionszeit, und hatte mich schon bis Liga 5 Vorgekämpft (Online) doch in letzter Zeit tümpelte ich in Liga 6 rum und kämpfte jedesmal um den Klassenerhalt, also wie gesagt ich bin nicht der Beste  

Dennoch als ich dann die Xbox One mit dem Grund verband fielen mir einige Sachen auf die ich von meinem AOC Monitor nicht so in Erinnerung hatte.

Erstmal Stellte ich Inkl *MEMC* das wenn man auf *Spielemodus* beim TV Schaltete auf Mittel stand, Komplett auf AUS und auch alle anderen Bild Verbesserer Stellte ich auf AUS. 

Dennoch fiel mir folgendes auf.

1) Ich rutschte von Liga 6 nun auf Liga 9, obwohl ich mich Anstrengte wie ein *Ochs*.

2) Vorallem in der Abwehr empfinde ich es so das die Spieler einen viel Größeren Bogen laufen heißt *ich kann nicht mehr *Ticki Taka* Spielen und mit Ronaldo und co in der Abwehr mithalten, bis mein Spieler die Kurve gekratzt hat ist Ronaldo und co schon durch.

3) Auch im Angriffsspiel passiert es des öfteren das ich *Passen möchte * Oder eine Y Flanke Schlagen möchte und dann aber der Ball schon weg ist. Wenn ich aber beim normalen Passspiel drauf achte ob wenn ich *A* drücke auch der Pass folgt sehe ich keine Verzögerung.

4) Eckbälle waren bei mir eine 80% Torgarantie jetzt sind Sie höchstens noch eine 50% Garantie den fast jedes Kopfball Duell verliere ich, genauso nach Ecken in meiner Hälfte in der Abwehr, oder nach Abstößen des Torwarts, lediglich wenn der Ball *Unbedrängt* auf mich Zufliegt kann ich einen Kopfball spielen (Heißt wenn nach dem Abstoß oder der Flanke weit und Breit kein Gegenspieler mehr steht).

5) Ich drücke Schießen doch dann ist schon der Ball weg, Schieße ich allerdings Unbedrängt vorm Tor wird der Schuss anstandslos ausgeführt. 

6) Wie gesagt Stieg ich auf Liga 9 runter von zuvor Liga 6. Und nun erst in Liga 9 Gewann ich mein Spiel mit 5:1, zuvor verlor ich zwar Einige der Spiele in Liga 6 und hielt mich mit ach und Krach gerade so auf Liga 6, allerdings verlor ich selten höher als 2:0 oder 3:1 nun sind es Niederlagen von 4:1, 6:0, 3:0, und mit Ach und Krach schaff ich mal ein 1:1 oder 0:0 oder ein 3:2 Sieg. 

Wie gesagt drücke ich *passen* wird der Pass meist sofort ausgeführt, allerdings verliere ich fast alle Kopfball Duelle in Bedrängnis und das mein Spieler mal bei einem Pass ganz Knapp noch den Fuß hinbekommt und den Ball zum Mitspieler in Bedrängnis spizelt erlebe ich Äußerst selten meist ist der Ball beim *Pass oder Y Flanke drücken* schon beim Gegner.

In der Abwehr kann ich dann nicht mehr *rechts, links, rechts links, mitte* haken Schlagen sondern es scheint so als ob mein Spieler erstmal mit der Kirche ums Dorf läuft ehe er Ronaldo und co wieder Folgt.

Ev liegt es auch nur daran das der TV mit 32 Zoll vs 27 Zoll nun Deutlich Größer ist und ich mich daran erstmal gewöhnen muss?

Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls wundert es mich das dieser Lag sozusagen nur ab und an auftritt und ich mal extra geschaut habe ob wenn ich A Drücke auch sofort A ausgeführt wird und das wird es, dann gibt es aber doch sehr viele Situationen vorallem bei Zweikämpfen wo auf die Eingabe von A gar nichts passiert. 

Außer Fifa zocke ich nichts von daher kann ich schwer Testen wo es sonst noch auftritt.


----------



## Viking30k (2. März 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*

Also bei mir war es umgelehrt ich zockte eigentlich immer am PC mit einem 27" Gsync Monitor ab und zu auch mal PS4 an einem 55" ( Der LG mit dem Input Lag) Und bin auf 75" umgestiegen seitdem Spiele ich wesentlich besser und habe Sachen geschafft die ich sonnst nie geschafft hatte^^ Vlt. ist es bei dir doch der Input Lag?


----------



## Venom89 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Grundig VLE 971 BL 32 Zoll über Xbox One starker Input Lag Wie beheben? Ideale TV Einstellungen?*

Natürlich ist es der Input Lag. Er will  ja nicht glauben, dass er mit dem Teil in die Tonne gegriffen hat.


----------

